# panacur c to get rid of planaria



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

How soon should I change the water after I dose my tank? How much should I change out also? This is my first time dosing to get rid of planaria and I'm a bit worried of losing baby shrimp and berried ones.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Your shrinp will be fine, even if you never do a water change. Panacur is short-lived in your tank, you can do a water change after 48 hours, but that's mainly to remove ammonia caused by the dead planaria. You may have to dose again in a week to make sure you got them all.


----------



## plamski (Sep 25, 2009)

100% true 1+ 


mordalphus said:


> Your shrinp will be fine, even if you never do a water change. Panacur is short-lived in your tank, you can do a water change after 48 hours, but that's mainly to remove ammonia caused by the dead planaria. You may have to dose again in a week to make sure you got them all.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

What do you use as a gauge for the amount of panacur to use? For example, would you use the same amount for a 2.5G as you would a 20G? A 75G?


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

I used the dosing directions I think its from Mordalphus, 1/10th of a gram packet for every 10 gallons. Mix 50ml of tank water and 1 gram packet of panacur and use 5 ml for every 10 gallons or 1 ml for every 2 gallons of water. I just have trouble mixing the stuff as I still have some small specks in it. I was wondering how long do I have to use it all up as I still have some left over. Can I use it a few days later? Or the next day on a different tank? I just dosed two of my tanks. Lets hope everything goes well.


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

Everything went well the first time, so I dosed my other tanks tonight and still have some mixed panacur c left over. How long after I mix it will it last? Can i do another dosing with the same batch tomorrow or the next day?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Keep it away from light, in a dark place. Fridge would work. It is degraded by oxygen and light, so a ziploc bag in a fridge or cupboard


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks! I put it in the fridge in an empty water bottle that I used to mix (shake) it. I just hate it when the unmixed stuff falls to the ground and the shrimp pick it up and try to eat it. I actually had to try and fight it away from one of my tigers that tried to run away with a chunk of it. Damn shrimp!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

It's fine, it doesn't harm them. If anything they break it apart and help spread it around


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

I'm going to have to give this a shot. Noticed some in one of my tanks. Must of hitched on a plant or something. Where can you pick this up at? Petco or online?


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

PC1 said:


> I'm going to have to give this a shot. Noticed some in one of my tanks. Must of hitched on a plant or something. Where can you pick this up at? Petco or online?


Liam has some on his website! I got some from in a few weeks ago and it cleared up all of the planaria.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Need a touch of advice. I have a tank that had a major hydra breakout. I mean major. Looked like all the plants were covered in slime, but it was actually hydra all packed in. 

I had some pH issues in the tank and tried the whole peat moss thing. And admittedly have had trouble getting that tank to look clean since it was set up. I don't know why. I have vacumed it several times. Its a fine sand so its hard to vac it without making a mess.

I dosed with about .1g / 10 gallons yesterday afternoon. This morning they were still there. I think a few died off. but that could just be wishful thinking. So I added another dose in with out doing a water change. I came home from work and did a major water change trimming plants, and manually removing a ton of the hydra while also running the UV (in case it might have an effect). I then dosed with .2g/ 10 gallons, using a syringe and shooting it straight on the hydra.

If this does not work.... what next?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

takes up to 48 hours to kill them fully. running UV will most likely damage the panacur since it is degraded by light


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

OK. good to know. Killed the UV as well as the hood light. I know this batch of panacur is expired by a month or so. I don't know if that's the problem or not. Was thinking of getting the liquid one if this does not work. 

I have two shrimp tanks and had hydra in one of them. I am sure it tagged its way in with one of my plant batches. I treated the shrimp tanks with hot water and KMNO2. The fish tank that is now affected (all had plants from the same sources), got hot water and salt for the plants, and nearly boiling water and KMNO2 for the tank. It was done last and I had already seen what the KMNO2 was capable of doing to plants (though this was not much better). I don't know if I should do the shrimp tanks as a preventative measure or just keep a close eye. What do you think?

I have been soaking all common equipment in hot water (practically boiling) and KMNO2.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

panacur is safe for shrimps, and works great at killing hydra, so I'd use that as a first resort.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

I kind of figured the preemptive strike may be the way to go. Want to work out the dose thing on the fish first though.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Woke up and checked the tank this morning. Most of the hydra I knocked off are reattached. I don't think this is working. Going to try to get my hands on the liquid and try that. Any other suggestions?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I've never used the liquid, nor have I seen or heard of anyone else using it, so be careful


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

If it was expired by a month or two I would say it didnt work because of that. If the active ingrediants degraded, it isnt potent enough to kill them. Of course I have no real exp. in this matter, just using logic. So take my comment with a grain of salt.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

In my experience with drugs (I work in biomedical research so I actually have more legitimate experience with them than most), the manufacturers usually calculate what they consider and acceptable loss of purity. The expiration date is when it would have degraded past that threshold under recommended storage conditions. In cases like this that threshold is set to the lowest effective dose for the recommended usage. In the In most cases the drug is still useful, its just not as strong.

I think this is not most cases. I think its lost most if not all effectiveness; I am not sure the merchant stored it properly. 

I have read a few posts on people using the liquid with as little overall toxicity as the powder.... it just skips the step where you have to get this stuff to dissolve. It also is easier for me to measure the dosage in a liquid form, as I am reluctant to take it into the lab to measure out. I think I will give it a shot. First with the fish, then a few cherry shrimp.

Once I get the dose right I plan to treat everything with two doses to avoid just passing it back and forth through my systems. I am chicken about dosing my OEBT or CRS colonies without a few trial runs.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

It doesn't take a whole lot of this stuff to kill off hydra. I used about half of the recommended dose and waited 4 days, and my hydra were completely gone. 

Unfortunately when I tried the same on a second tank, it got the hydra but also took out my nerite snails. The other snails were fine, but all 4 nerites were dead within 4 days, in spite of having lived happily in the tank for quite some time prior to that. The shrimp and fish ate the stuff with no ill effects.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I bought a liter of the liquid stuff a year or so ago so I could treat all my tanks. I was using 1mL per 10 gallons to get the .1g/10 gallons. It was nice that I didn't have to try and get the stuff to dissolve. It has worked beautifully every time i have used it.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Only place I can find it around here is a vet. Going there to get it this afternoon. I figure on vacuming the tank again and manually removing as many as possible and re-treating the tank. I don't think it can hurt anything. It's a pretty bad outbreak. The tank looks gross it's covered in them. Might take a few pics and post them.


----------



## tetraontheedge (Dec 7, 2010)

Can the powdered form raise ph? Or make a ph test read high? A preliminary google search suggests that panacur should lower ph if anything, but when my student (I'm a teacher) tested the tank water today, he got the highest ph reading in the test kit. I wasn't watching him very carefully, and it's the first time he has ever done these tests, so it's possible he made a mistake. 

The fish and shrimp seem perfectly normal and happy, so I had him go ahead with the water change. They also looked normal and happy afterwards.

I didn't have time to check again myself, but I am just wondering for future reference.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

studentclimber said:


> Only place I can find it around here is a vet. Going there to get it this afternoon. I figure on vacuming the tank again and manually removing as many as possible and re-treating the tank. I don't think it can hurt anything. It's a pretty bad outbreak. The tank looks gross it's covered in them. Might take a few pics and post them.


Petsmart sells the same stuff under the name Safeguard. It's fenbendazole that you're after.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

studentclimber said:


> Only place I can find it around here is a vet. Going there to get it this afternoon. I figure on vacuming the tank again and manually removing as many as possible and re-treating the tank. I don't think it can hurt anything. It's a pretty bad outbreak. The tank looks gross it's covered in them. Might take a few pics and post them.


Do you have a petsmart around? Safe-guard dewormer is the same thing. 



> *Active Ingredients* (in each dosage unit): Fenbendazole Granules 22.2% (222 mg/g)


Same for both Safe-guard, and panacur-C.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> Petsmart sells the same stuff under the name Safeguard. It's fenbendazole that you're after.


Beat me too it!


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

All the local pet stores I called only had tablets. I had a hard enough time getting the powder to dissolve. I went for the liquid because at least then it would be in solution. 

As to the pH thing, it could react with the test kit reagent. Would try a real meter before compensating for it.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

what does this planaria look like? i have tiny worm looking things that are going across the tank glass. they are starting to multiply and it's pissing me off. anyone have pics?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Planaria crawl along glass like a snail, but they're a small, fat, pointed worm.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

On the vet thing, they only charged me $10 fir 50ml. They did not give me a hard time or anything, even gave ms an oral dosing syringe to measure it with.

I put 5 ml into the 30 gallon about 4 hrs ago. Can already see an effect. The fish are fine so far, so are the assassins, shrimp and loaches. 

Edit: For those who are looking to see if specific species will do ok, I have threadfins rainbows, glass catfish, a snowball pleco, and a couple kuli loaches. The threadfins ate quote a bit the first time I put powder in. All are well and at 48 hrs past introduction of the liquid all the hydra are dead. Yaaaaaaaay.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, the first dose did a number on them after about 4 days, but there were still quite a few left when I cleaned the tank. I retreated 24 hours later. They wre proliferating so I doubled the first dose. We are now 24 hours into that and they appear to be proliferating still. Help?!?! 

They also showed back up in my CRS breeding tank. I am not sure how much more of this I can take. Any ideas??

I am debating setting up a copper sulfate bucket and decontaminating plants that way. Any thoughts/ suggestions. There is about 1600 mg of fenbendazole in my nominally 30 gallon tank. If that helps. I don't think my CRS babies will handle the white out. I know I am not handling the mess the stuff makes of my tanks very well. What besides spixi snails (which I can't seem to get my hands on) eats them???


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Not many things like to eat things that shoot stingers into their mouth. Leave it to a bumbling spixi snail to enjoy the pain.

However, in the meantime, please do not sell any plants from any of your tanks to anyone. We do not need a strain of hydra circulating that is immune to fenbendazole!

The fenbendazole you first used, that was expired, must have been weak enough not to kill them, but still strong enough for them to build a tolerance to the good stuff. A total bummer man.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Well, the ones in the CRS tanks have not been hit at all with panacur. So if that theory were true they would be susceptible. Not going to try it. And no, I wont be moving any plants out to any where other than the trash.

I am thinking copper and formaldehyde mixed. 10-15 minute baths every day until they are gone. They don't like the glass at all, and all the driftwood is about to get boiled and removed till this is over. I might just do a major bomb routine and bleach all my tanks when I move in a couple weeks. I have a spare 20 I can use as a temp holding tank. Treat all the plants with copper and formaldehyde, and bleach the tanks substrate and all. I want these gone so damn bad. They've already killed quite a few shrimp.

I am open to suggestions here.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

I dosed my tank 5 days ago with 20ml of Panacure for 15gallons. I did not have to dose again...it appears that all my planaria and hydra have died. I did two 30% water changes in the meanwhile.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

That,s pretty high. To be honest at this second I am tempted to dump the rest of the bottle in that tank. I am going to do the daily if not twice daily manual removal under the sink method on the CRS tank until I move. If they are not gone by then (two weeks) I will get drastic. I really wish I could find some spixi snails, but no one seems to have them around here. I would love their help right about now.


----------



## PC1 (May 21, 2010)

Spixi eat them? LOL thats funny! One of my tanks has these little #%&$s and I just took the few spixi I had in another tank to a SCAPE meeting. Lol oh well


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Studentclimber, do you know what the liquid panacur is suspended in? Since I have no experience with it, i'm curious to know what it is contained in, that might be a reason it isn't working as well. Like I said, I'll send you a packet of fresh panacur, just send me your address.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, and I use panacur with abandon in my CRS tanks, they are simply unaffected by the medicine if used at the dose I suggest


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

I have read that enough to believe it. One caveat that is killing me is that the tank got exposed to pesticides less than a week ago and I lost quite a few shrimp. The remainder are still a bit stressed. I just don't want to lose the whole colony. I also hate the massive cleanup involved. I tossed most of the infected plants. The few I kept had them removed and then took a bath in hydrogen peroxide. I figure if I keep pulling them out, maybe I can lose them all. I am not feeding any small grain foods for a while either.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

K, well if you ever want to try the powder again (which is what everyone else here has been using), let me know! Maybe after you move. Hydra are hard to completely eliminate without panacur. Even with spixi snails they just eat the ones they come across. Also hydra do a funny little thing like sense impending doom/starvation and form into a cyst to hatch later and continue life. They are biologically immortal, so without being physically harmed, they will live indefinitely.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

I hate them. Just noticed they are on the driftwood in the OEBT tank too. At this point I want to cry. I have my first batch of OEBT young in the tank since the last outbreak. Have yet to keep any alive because of these $&%$#ERS. Good news is that further examination of the fish containing tank shows hope. So if you go .1g/10 gallons of powder and the powder contains 222mg. Then you are using 22mg of fenbendazole per 10 gallons. The liquid contains 100mg/ml so my 1ml/10 gallons is in excess of your dose. 

Does this sound right to you?


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Went with 4 mls per 30 gallon shrimp tank. I hope I don't hate myself for this in the morning. I have got about $600 worth of shrimp between the two tanks. I know that's not a lot for breeding colonies of OEBT and CRS, but its a lot for a student trying to get by. I was hoping they would breed and I could sell some of the young if things got too tight. 

If they had an emoticon for fingers crossed... I would put it here.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't go overboard with the liquid stuff dude, no one has really used that stuff, so who knows what itll do. Apparently your Hydra have evolved past it, so no reason to nuke your shrimp with it. At least move all the shrimp to another tank.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

The liquid is pretty much the same, and I have read of quite a few people using it. I went over double that with the cherries, no ill effect. Hard to say if it killed anything as I could not see any to start with. Will move the shrimp if I need to. They were the only thing that went back in that tank after I treated it before, and I know I killed every thing that time. Even killed the plants  

There are a few forums that suggest that shrimp and snails might act as carriers as well.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

So far so good. No OEBT or CRS dead. Can't tell about the Otto fry yet, can't find them easily and want to keep the lighting system off. The other tank is responding to combining manual removal outside the tank and the panacur. I am starting to think I see a light at the end of the tunnel- hope it's not a train.


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

Just an FYI the packet of panacur I got from mordalphus worked perfectly, no more planaria.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the offer. I just don't see how that is going to make a difference. 

I have been dosing significantly higher than most, with new drug (and yes I verified that this batch was in date and stored properly). I am not the only person who has gone with the liquid. Look back in this thread, check some of the other threads and sites. There are not as many reports on it, but there are enough success stories out there. 

There was even one individual who went and got the pure stuff. I am currently debating that. Its just expensive. Its like $60 for 5 grams - before shipping. it would not cloud the tanks up nearly as much though, and I could always make some of the excess available to others. A lot of the stuff that wont dissolve is fillers and thickeners for use with mammals. I went with the liquid because there would be less of it, and measuring the dose is easier.


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

I just thought I would toss this info out there for anyone looking for species specific info on panacur. I treated tanks containing threadfin rainbows, glass catfish, cherry shrimp, assassin snails, khuli loaches,a and a snowball pleco with .1g/10 gallons (22mg of fenbendazole/ 10 gallons normal dose that has been discussed by many) for the first round. 

The khuli loaches were in isolation as a recent purchase (hours before noticing the hydra), and they both died (cause totally unknown...could very well be unrelated). The snowball pleco looked unhappy at the end of round one, but he was hanging in there. I suspect he would have pulled through had there not been a round two. He was perfectly healthy going into this - it should be noted however that I went with an extreme dose of 533mg of fenbendazole (liquid - do NOT try this with the powder, it was enough of a white out this way) for round two. Everyone else was OK. Threadfins had a little fin rot going at the end (no one would eat food that hit the bottom as it collected too much med on it, and I could not see well enough to know it was there rotting). Otherwise all are well.

I also treated a tank with an CRS shrimp colony (mixed grades) and an OEBT colony with 130mg/ 10 gallons (liquid form again). All the shrimp are alive. The CRS seem not to notice the stuff at all. The OEBT are a bit sluggish at the end of day two, but the little babies (three day olds) as well as Otto fry (3 day olds - go figure) are all ok. My farowella (whip tail catfish), was agitated and was actually active for a change. I am using light, a water change and filtration to remove the medication from the OEBT tank at this point. In my experience the OEBT have trouble with suspended particulate in their water, so I don't think the drug itself is the culprit. In fact if they reoccur in the tank after this manual removal tonight I will likely resort to pure fenbendazole at a similar dosage after giving the shrimp a break (will resort to manual during that time). The mamillian preps (panacur and safeguard) have too many other virtually insoluble solids used as thickeners.

Looking back I think doing just a water change and not manually removing all visible hydra after round one was a mistake. I also think that leaving any white goo from dead hydras on the glass was a mistake as was hitting the poor fish with it again right away. I think I should have resorted to doing some more vacuuming and manual removal and given them a few weeks to recover.

Hopefully someone benefits from all this typing.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Just be careful not to overdose! If not, you could be experiencing something like this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/1342425-post1348.html Over 40 dead fish from dosing more than the recommended amount. Started killing fish within a short time period and kept up for days and nearly lost every fish in my tank. 

Whereas I've used fenben at .1 gram/10 gallons since then with no causalities, I would _never _recommend going higher than that. Just remember medications are not to be used lightly and should be treated with respect. roud:


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

I only went higher because it wasn't working at the lower dose. And to be honest part of me did not really care if I lost the whole tank at that moment. I was/am exhausted from working full time, preparing to move, ans preparing for medical school to start in three weeks. I actually bumped it to another reported dose (88 mg of fenbendazole/ 10 gallons and was not seeing a result from that. In a moment of stupid frustration (this is where the exhaustion and exasperation came in) I went way higher. Would not do it again. I do think the 1 ml of the liquid per 10 gallons dose works well and has no casualties. That's 100 mg of fenbendazole (dont try this with the powder though, I think there would be too much of the suspended solids).

Sorry about your fish.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, if you aren't worried about the tank, lol. Just wanted to point this out for people to avoid my mistake. I've honestly never felt so bad in my fish keeping years as I did needlessly killing fish. 

By the way, congrats on starting medical school!


----------



## studentclimber (Apr 11, 2011)

I know what you mean. I do feel bad about it. It was a rash decision and it cost me my favorite little fish. I was just too stressed to think straight at that moment.

I agree with you on the don't overdose thing. I just know that most of the doses people report using are for the powder. I just hope they are actually dead and gone for good. At least in the one tank. I am exploring non medication methods that I can use to wipe them out of all of the tanks. This strain is way too hardy, it does not respond to hydrogen peroxide at all either. So far all my decontamination has had to be potassium permanganate or copper based. I am allergic to bleach.

And thanks, I just hope I can get this cleared up before I have to start. I hate the idea of them getting stung all the time and being too busy to do anything about it.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

So... Liquid or powder(?)?

I'm about to get some.. I can't end the liquid anywhere, unless its the one on ebay, that comes in a syringe already (I think it's for horses)

Can anyone tell me the best place to buy it? Thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

powder.

The "liquid" on ebay is actually a paste.

The powder doesn't dissolve in water, but it's easier to get equally distributed.


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> powder.
> 
> The "liquid" on ebay is actually a paste.
> 
> The powder doesn't dissolve in water, but it's easier to get equally distributed.


Ohhh, I see. Thanks for the info.

If the powder doesn't dissolve, how are you distributing it?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

it dusts the tank with the powder. The liquid is the same, it doesn't dissolve in water either, it just dusts the tank as well. however from what I've seen in this thread, the liquid doesn't work at all.


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

Powder works better...Get some from Liam.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Powder... mix with a tablespoon or so of water before adding to the tank. I use a shotglass and my finger as a poorman's mortar and pestle. You won't get it all dissolved, but as long as your tank looks milky, it will be distributed. The undissolved bits will be gone in 24-36 hours.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

so just dump the crushed tablet or your suppose to mix it with alot of water first then dump it in?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Either way. I don't use the tablets, I use the powder. I empty the correct amount of powder into a shot glass, add some tank water, then use the butt-end of a chop stick to grind up the big chunks of powder, then I just empty it into tank.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> so just dump the crushed tablet or your suppose to mix it with alot of water first then dump it in?


I put some power in a cup and then microwave some tank water, then swirl it around. Let it cool and then add it during the next WC.


----------



## Plantedshrimptank (Jan 18, 2011)

For more precise dosing you can get free syringes with measurements in ML from any pharmancy.


----------



## mbvenenga (May 23, 2011)

I think I have the same problem. How do they get in so many shrimp tanks?


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

mbvenenga said:


> I think I have the same problem. How do they get in so many shrimp tanks?


I would guess that the chronic overfeeding in shrimp tanks is what allows them to prosper.

How they get there in the first place is another question.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Success story here: I had an exorbitant amount of planaria in my ebi. In canada you can't get panacur or even fendenbazole without a vet's prescription and I was too lazy to go plead my case so I picked up an above the counter dog dewormer mendenbazole (figured it was closely related chemically to fen) and tried that. Came in a pack of 12 for 13.99 and each pill contained 100mg. Seeing as most people use 100mg/10G out of 1000mg pills of fendenbazole and both meds have the same dosing instructions for dogs, I decided to use what I eyed out to be 20-25mg and dosed it. All planaria dead within 24 hours, goinhg to do follow up dose tonight to get rid of any stragglers or newly hatched eggs

_update_ I was dumb and didn't do a water change quick enough, I never did a follow up dose 48h later like others do but waited 4 days before water changing and I guess the steady medication level got too concentrated as the water evaporated and started to muck stuff up.

Came home from work a couple days ago to a tank full of dead MTS (seriously not a single live one....  ) and missing about half my cherry shrimp and all my tiger shrimp and bee shrimp. Amazing how 50% of a tank's population can be wiped out and not a single trace left (aka my voracious RCS devoured all their dead companions in the span of 12 hours)


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Check your parameters. Not sure if mendenbazole is toxic to shrimp, but what I think happened is that the MTS all dying caused an ammonia spike. Which killed off the tiger and bee shrimp. The neos, being hardier, had a good snack.


----------



## jawasnack (Jun 10, 2011)

I've called around to all the vets in town and none of them carry the Panacure brand  
going to order it off the web somewhere because I don't want to risk the liquid kind not working or another brand that hasn't been tested as working with good results.

Aquarliam.com seems to be offline/moving/upgrading?? Anybody suggest another trusted online source?


----------



## ADA (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG.. you people are my heroes. After over a year of struggling with this nasty foul horrible stuff, I was on the verge of giving up altogether. This was my last attempt. IT WORKED!!!! only a week or so later and my tank is looking gorgeous and clean, and the planted are growing again! So happy. Thank you.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Guess it's my turn. First time I've seen hydra my tanks. Thankfully it's just 4 that I see in one tank, but of course the saying goes if you see one, there's more in that there tank. 

Liam, my order for Panacur was sent to you today.


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Something is sticking out of the thorax on one of my female oebt's. At first I thought it was just the digestive tract working away. But then I realized that her exoskeleton was peeled back in that area and when she was perfectly still there was the tail end of something still wiggling around in there. What the hell could it be?! I'm off to get some safe guard 4 from the lps right now. I was reading up on this all last night and the whole thing reminds me of that scene from alien. Jesus.


----------



## Jetbo (Feb 23, 2012)

I used 2ml of liquid Panacur in my planaria infested 29gallon tank yesterday morning with great results so far. I did shut off the lights for the day just in case. After I added the meds the tank got real cloudy, my fish and shrimp acted normal and my MTS/ramhorn snails did not like it and started to climb to the top of the tank in mass but none seemed to of died. The planaria on the other hand did die, when the meds were first added to the tank I could see them come out of hiding and panic climbing the glass looking for someplace to hide. A few hours after I got back from work I only saw two planaria still alive. Today I did not see any at all after looking for a long awhile. So I plan to do a water change tomorrow, but am not sure if I should claim victory and add carbon to the filter or wait a few more days to see if any planaria babies hatch that would require a second dose.

BTW....I got the meds from a bearded dragon rescue web page that I used in the past with one of my pet reptiles so I felt a bit more comfortable with liquid Panacur vs the pills/powder.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I use safeguard and it worked ok back in the day on hydra and planeria I got from the same person who gave me dragonfly nymphs too


Sent from my iPad 3 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## trueblu8 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wanted to do an update guys. Well all I can say is wow. That fenbendazole stuff really works. After treating my one female oebt that is in quarantine whatever was sticking out of her side has disappeared and is no longer wiggling. I'm thinking it's either dead or retreated further into the body. There was a scary moment last night when the oebt flipped upside down and I thought it was dying while this thing was either trying to burrow deeper or was in it's death throws or whatever. But after that it was right side up and seems to be doing okay. I'm going to dose the whole tank tonight. I've included some pics here. You can see that white thing still in there which I assume is the worm. Thanks mordalphus for your valuable posts recommending this treatment.


----------



## SupaTank (Oct 9, 2012)

madness said:


> I would guess that the chronic overfeeding in shrimp tanks is what allows them to prosper.
> 
> How they get there in the first place is another question.




I know this is late, but just in cased people were still wondering; they can come in thru your water line.


----------

